

Adobe Hacked! Looses Source-code & 2.9M Customers' PW/CC Data - some1else
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/03/adobe-gets-hacked-product-source-code-and-data-for-2-9m-customers-likely-accessed/

======
some1else
[http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2013/10/important-
custo...](http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2013/10/important-customer-
security-announcement.html)

